# PDF Dokument mit Formular...



## Düzsel (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
weis jemand, wie ich ein PDF Briefbogen, in dem ich Eingabefelder zum beschreiben reingebaut habe, also (Formulare) nach dem ausfüllen und ausdrucken mit dem neuen Inhalt (Text) abspeichern kann.
Vielleicht abspeicherntaste in Java Script oder so::
Oder gibt es in Acrobat ein Macro dafür

Viele Grüsse
Düzsel


----------



## moonlightshadow (21. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, das das mit dem aktuellen Acrobat Reader geht..
Aber kannst du mir mal erklären, wie du die Formulare eingefügt hast?  
Bei mir finde ich das einfach nicht :-( ...


----------



## Düzsel (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo, das problem habe ich bereits gelöst, Du kannst es nur Mit Acrobat realieseren
und nicht mit dem Reader. 
Jedem Formular Eingabefeld kannst du Werte zuweisen wie Button, Text, usw.
Ein Formularfeld zugewiesen und du definierst per Klick einfach was damit passieren soll.
Fast alles ist möglich, Felder leeren, Dokument per eMail versenden, drucken, in Datenbank einlesen auslesen und vieles mehr...


Viele Grüsse 
Düssel


----------

